# Downloading new versions? Advance notice would be nice!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Is anyone else perturbed when you go to sign on......on the road......and you get hit with the "you must download latest version" message? Why not give us a little advance warning first....either via text or email so we can d/l at home via our wifi instead of on the road using our limited data plan? Here I am, sitting in the McDonald's parking lot, waiting for over 20 minutes for the new version to download so I can go online and accept rides. This is so irritating!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

It is annoying that it happens at least twice a week. And they don't even list what the changes are.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

20min seems kind of long, usually takes me a couple minutes. What device/service are you using?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> It is annoying that it happens at least twice a week. And they don't even list what the changes are.


Probably some way to screw the drivers out of half a penny.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> 20min seems kind of long, usually takes me a couple minutes. What device/service are you using?


 I know...that's what I thought....usually it takes no more than 3-4 minutes. Figured I could be online before I got to my hang out spot....but I got there and still had to wait another 10 minutes for it to download. I have an Iphone 4s and use Verizon network.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Is anyone else perturbed when you go to sign on......on the road......and you get hit with the "you must download latest version" message? Why not give us a little advance warning first....either via text or email so we can d/l at home via our wifi instead of on the road using our limited data plan? Here I am, sitting in the McDonald's parking lot, waiting for over 20 minutes for the new version to download so I can go online and accept rides. This is so irritating!


Is there no free WiFi close to you? Starbucks maybe?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is there no free WiFi close to you? Starbucks maybe?


 Yes...there are plenty of free WiFi spots available near me...all McDonald's for one. But I usually am turning on my app when I'm on the road. Even in between rides when you have to rate the PAX...and then sign back on......then it wants you to download the latest version.....and I'm nowhere near a free WiFi spot. Why can't they release the new versions between midnight-6am during the week so it's less likely that you have to d/l the new versions....on the road....in between PAX?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

What's worse is you don't get that message until you click "go online". If it would tell you to update when you first open the app that would be a little better at least. I usually don't click "Go Online" until I am in my car and ready to drive so I'm forced to download the new version over a slow 3G connection.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> What's worse is you don't get that message until you click "go online". If it would tell you to update when you first open the app that would be a little better at least. I usually don't click "Go Online" until I am in my car and ready to drive so I'm forced to download the new version over a slow 3G connection.


Not the time it takes to download, but not knowing what feature is being installed frustrates me most. If it is a bug fix, I don't need to know most of the time. If it is a new feature, it will be nice to be told what it was and how it is going to help etc.. what the rationale behind that new feature was..


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Wtf, they push an update on the middle of St. Patty's evening? I did an Uber ride barely two hours ago, then started getting Lyft requests. Switch back to the Uber driver app and have to upgrade...amidst a surge, nonetheless.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

An LTE connection usually gets it done in under a minute, 20 is waay to long.

Also yes, it is annoying to have everything ready to log in to find out we have to update yet again.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Waiting for Lyft app's beta testing update


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Waiting for Lyft app's beta testing update


Wondering if the destination filter will ever rollout nationwide...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Wondering if the destination filter will ever rollout nationwide...


I probably have to sign/affirm online some disclosure not to say anything to load it. Haven't seen the update yet. Will comply with their mandates, if any.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I probably have to sign/affirm online some disclosure not to say anything to load it. Haven't seen the update yet. Will comply with their mandates, if any.


Were you contacted directly about this or is it something their publicizing somewhere?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> .......I did an Uber ride barely two hours ago, then started getting Lyft requests. Switch back to the Uber driver app and have to upgrade...amidst a surge, nonetheless.


Exactly! No rhyme or reason ever!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> ......I did an Uber ride barely two hours ago, then started getting Lyft requests. Switch back to the Uber driver app and have to upgrade...amidst a surge, nonetheless.


Exactly! No rhyme or reason ever!


----------

